# Oz Childcare to NZ Childcare?



## shanade (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi I am from New Zealand although I reside in Perth, Australia while I have lived here I have studied and received my Cert 3 in Childcare. I want to move back to New Zealand. Will my Cert 3 equate to anything in New Zealand? If I paid to change it over? Really need answers. need to go home.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shanade said:


> Hi I am from New Zealand although I reside in Perth, Australia while I have lived here I have studied and received my Cert 3 in Childcare. I want to move back to New Zealand. Will my Cert 3 equate to anything in New Zealand? If I paid to change it over? Really need answers. need to go home.


According to the Internet, cert 3 in childcare is a nationally recognised course and by 2014 the minimum qualification required to work in childcare in Australia.
The course is stated as the ideal one for undertaking childcare work in both Australia and NZ according to www.seeklearning.co.nz
Can't guarantee but I'd say you'll be fine.

So........Australia not all that its cracked up to be eh ?

Regards,


----------

